# Vaccines



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

So, Penny came home with strict vaccine instructions. Rabies alone& only at 20wks.
A schedule for boosters.

In order to activate her puppy insurance, we had to get her vet checked within the first week. I took her this morning& told them she was 8wks old, we were looking for a checkup. 

Long story short, wires got crossed& Penny got her second set of shots. It was only a week ago she had her first set!! Have I just killed my dog?! The vet didn't seem to care but the breeder is a little more concerned& told me to hold off until she is 13wks for her next booster.

Help! I feel like the breeder hates me, the vet doesn't care enough& I'm the worst owner ever


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know much about the US schedule for vaccinations. Here in the UK they start at 8/9 weeks and then have the second lot two weeks later. As we are in a high risk area for Parvo Virus Boris had a third booster for that 6 weeks later.

I think I would change my vet if they didn't care - that is there job to care.

Hope your pup is okay and don't blame yourself too much, we all make mistakes.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

At the very least, your vet should have explained IN DETAIL why he wasn't concerned. If you told him you were worried and had instructions from the breeder, he also should have given you symptoms of a reaction and directions regarding the severity for when you should call him. He may care enough, but wasn't communicative enough for you.

That being said, if you like this vet and want to keep him, start taking lists of questions and specifics about what you want done on any given visit. If you want to shop for a new vet, here's your first check - have the new vet explain both sides (why the timing was a concern vs why it was ok) and give an opinion.

BTW... the breeder probably doesn't hate you - just reacting out of concern for the pup; the vet probably cares enough - just can't communicate (which may mean he's the wrong vet for you anyway); you are not the worst owner ever - you care so much that you are trying to find the right answer and the right resources for future issues. Take a deep breath and give yourself a break.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think she will be ok, Miles got 1st vaccine at 7 weeks with the breeder, 2nd at 10 weeks, and 3rd with rabies at 4 months old. He also started his heartworm and flea meds at 10 weeks. Don't stress, I'm sure she will be fine. 

Miles got a big lump on his hip after his rabies shot as well, which was a reaction to the shot in case Penny has the same reaction hopefully you won't freak out as much as we did!


----------

